# 1st Annual Smoking Hold Wild BBQ Competition - Clinton, IA



## ramfan (Mar 24, 2010)

May 14 and 15th - Wild Rose Casino and Resort in Clinton, IA


----------



## ramfan (Mar 24, 2010)

The 1st Annual _Smokin’ Hog Wild BBQ Competition_ is a *non sanctioned* contest located at the Wild Rose Casino and Resort in Clinton, Iowa. This event is open to the public and entertainment will be provided every night of the competition. The Wild Rose BBQ Event will be May 14th and 15th 2010.

The _Smokin’ Hog Wild BBQ Competition_ has cash payouts of $4,750 and five free booth fees in 2011.Awards will be given to the Grand Champion and the Reserve Grand Champion and to the top four teams that score the highest in each of the three categories (Chicken, Pork Ribs and Pork).

*Grand Champion*- $1000 cash 
*Reserve Grand Champion *- $750 cash


*Chicken Category*
*Pork Ribs Category*
*Pork Butt Category*

1st place $ 500
2nd place $ 250
3rd place $ 150
4th place $ 100


5th – 10th place Free booth fee for re-entry into 2011 festival.
Entries for this event are currently being accepted. Cooking areas will be assigned on a first come first serve basis. There is no registration fee for entering, but there will be a booth fee due with your entry form. Included in the booth fee, each team will be supplied with 3 pork butts, 4 racks of ribs, and chicken thighs and legs. We will also have electricity, hot coal disposal, trash disposal, designated wash areas, and water. Currently, we are researching the availability to have ice individually bag for purchase.

Booth fees are as follows
Early Booth Fee Registration (on or before April 24, 2010) $60.00
Late Booth Fee Registration (April 25, 2010 – May 4, 2010) $90.00


----------



## tom bowen (Mar 24, 2010)

Where can I get more information?


----------



## ramfan (Mar 25, 2010)

Contact Maureen at 563.219.0704  or email   [email protected].


----------



## jdt (Mar 25, 2010)

cool, I hope its a success so they can do it bigger and better as a KCBS contest next year. The Smokin in the Junction contest in west des moines was non sanctioned last year but they had enough interest so they got sanctioned this year. If you're looking to cook the non sanctioned contests will usually be a little easier as most comp teams want to go where the KCBS points are so you end up with alot of backyard cookers, the only problem is the organization of the event is often times not as good as it would be with KCBS reps were on hand.


----------



## headsredbbq (Mar 30, 2010)

actually there used to be a KCBS contest in Clinton..a very well run one at that..the organizer of that old contest will eb helping out at this one though so it should be a good contest even though its non sanctioned...should still be a good time


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

How far is Clinton, IA from the IL/IA border I live 45 minutes east of Rockford, and I don't know of any bbq comps around my area, and would love to go to one.


----------



## headsredbbq (Mar 30, 2010)

check mapquest..its right on the river /border..its about 2 hrs from rockford
there is also the Illinois BBQ Championship in Shanon Il..thats close to Rockford no?


----------



## ramfan (May 3, 2010)

Still time to enter.   Sounds like there will be around 20 teams.


----------



## ramfan (May 17, 2010)

Congrats to Headsredbbq.


----------

